# 1200w 4x8 Tent Grow



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 7, 2013)

Been gone for a while debating on continuing to post. 
But here what i have been up too.

built a makeshift veg cabinet to hold my core strains over til' i decided how i was going to do my next grow.





Decided to try the tent grow and invested in a 4X8 and new lights and other goods.





Since i setup the new setup my plants are even better than before and my new techniques are paying off.

While i was waiting i grew a few plants of some of the new strains i aquired and here are some pics of the buds.






God Daddy Desiel 






Cashmere Kush
____________________________________________________________------
Photos in the attachment are when tent was first stetup and plants coming out of unstable conditions

Photos posted below are the current state.
___________________________________________________________________________________-----






love the tent so much buying my moms one next week. so this is temp.






Up coming Cashmere crop. looking good.

More to come. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Growmemore (Jan 9, 2013)

how many plants have you put in there and how long you veging them for? nice setup. at the moment ive got a 4x4 with 1 600w hps same as yours but ugrading to bigger tent and another light  would love to know your yield... im doing 4 plants in my 4x4


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 9, 2013)

This is an all new setup so i havent had a yield yet but im expecting a nice size one with the way im bushing my plants. But thats a good number to do in the 4x4. you should easily yield 2oz a plant given your usuing a decent temp, nutes and water sched. and right now i have a crop of 20 that im getting readt to do. and im buying a smaller tent for my moms since ill be starting to flower soon. All the plats are from clone and i will probaly veg until a desired hieght but ususally take me about 3 weeks to a month. plus i run Co2 so my ladies grow pretty vigurously.

- thanks for stopping by


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 9, 2013)

I will be posting more in dept details of my grow very soon. just want to get something up to show. until then.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 17, 2013)

subbd up stay sucka free


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok, alot has happen in a small amount of time. getting reorganized and setting up new equpipment; im sure we all know the feeling. Well down to to business, i fugure I'd stop posting huge pictures and get a routine w/ my thread (might increase the readers) also involes me more and hopefully increase my site usage time. On to the room now that i've had a heart to heart. 

*NEW

- T-5 6 Bulb
- New 400w MH for an old hood
- Ducting
- Oscillating Fans

*Improved

- Flower tent installed fans (high&low for circulation)
- reinstalled Exhaust for 2 600w
- installed incoming cool air exhaust
- added 2 Y connection for co2 to both tents.
- also installed 4in exhaust fan 

- now that you've read.LOOK 

















Now, these pics include, the 4in and 6in inline fans, the new oscillating fans, T-5 and light connection.





















Thanks for stoppin by. Plant pictures soon and the start of flower for the Cashmere Kush.
STAY TUNE!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nicely done!

subbed


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Very nicely done!
> 
> subbed


Very greatly appreciated.


----------



## drolove (Jan 20, 2013)

lookin good! is that a carbon filter or a filter for a cars intake? lol


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 20, 2013)

drolove said:


> lookin good! is that a carbon filter or a filter for a cars intake? lol


its carbon and no its designed for growing. they make them in 4,6,8in. at local hydro shops here. 

i think they are cool im finna invest in a 4in


----------



## Clonex (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice work , from what i can see you have invested well,
Not sure you should use other ppls threads to bump your own,
Your thread is good , it will attract ppl,
Nice set up.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello back again, hope you are enjoying this; i am! anyways this grow has me really excited got new techniques and all new and effecient equipment. Which if looking for new grow Supplies and your an internet shopper like me visit, www.Virtualsunhydroponics.com Great stuff. Though they lack alot of hydro things table, resivior etc. *Back to the plants.


**Strains:

Clones:
*Pictures Below (Clones/seeds)
- Cashmere Kush
- Purple Pineapple God
- Purple Alien God
- Sierra Gold [ no pic coming soon]
- Girl Scout Cookies

*Seeds:
*
- Purple Erkle
_____________________________

*Growing Technique:
**VEG:
* - Ok ill make it quick. I have always been into pruning and topping my plants to maximize my yield even before i understood the importance of tempeture. That being said i have taking things a step farther; well a few steps in my opinion. I have started to bush my clones out really early using these 105w, 120v bulbs. I have seen a signifigant differance in the node development and the hardiness of the stalk and branches. With these lights i am also keeping them as close as possible to the plants. W/ this i also still prune but not as much just where needed to even out the plant. Im liking where is going, toward my plan of developing little weight monsters.Once big enough I'm planning to move to the new T-5 where they should fill out, not to far after its flowering time. (going for the see of green method with a 5 Strain rotation).






*
Flower:
*- Ok for the flowering phase not much has changed with my method/technique, however I have added Co2 to my flowering plants this time. I consider this one legit because the grow from my last thread had a line ran but wasnt really sure on how much i was admitting to the plants. This go round' i actually did a bit of math and my ladies get 3min drench with a ppm no higher than 1000ppm. ( Same w/ my veg. give or take) Um... what else oh, been education myself learned a thing or two about temp. humidity and air circulation added my ocsilatting fans along with the hot air exhaust through the top and cool filter air coming in through the bottom. i T'd the Co2 and it comes in through the top of the right and left of the tent. 

*Note for below:* - Plants are my moms, newly started. Cashmere has just been cut back. The "Seirra Gold" under went an accident so is recovering. I clone old school, used E-Z Cloner just like rockwool better. Erkle seeds were found in one of my Oz from a regular supplier. ( was the biggest supries his crop is usually really decent). um i think thats all.

*Pics in order by list above* 









































*
Thanks for stopping by. More soon. Stay tuned!
*


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 20, 2013)

Clonex said:


> Nice work , from what i can see you have invested well,
> Not sure you should use other ppls threads to bump your own,
> Your thread is good , it will attract ppl,
> Nice set up.


hope no one thought i was stealing thunder just went down the list of my old thread to reconnect with ppl that seemed interested in my last grow. 

but thanks for the love.


----------



## Clonex (Jan 20, 2013)

No worries , the thread is new it won't take long,
One question though,
I never understand why ppl top ?
Your cutting away parts of your plants that you took time to grow ?
I find lst or a screen has the same effect but is quicker ?
Are you cloning your tops when you take them ?


----------



## AltarNation (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks good man, I will subscribe and keep an eye on it


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 20, 2013)

im here.............


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 20, 2013)

Clonex said:


> No worries , the thread is new it won't take long,
> One question though,
> I never understand why ppl top ?
> Your cutting away parts of your plants that you took time to grow ?
> ...


Well i was topping way back when but when i was doing it it was with branches that were pruned from the the bottom and grew out to tops. but now a days i only top my mom plants that are over growing to give me some time in between cloning so they dont grow me out my space before i flower them out and start a new mom. and toping also to me promotes more growth in the middle of the plant which are the better areas to clone from, in my opinion. but that netting tech. i have always heard to be pretty effective never tried it tho.


----------



## Clonex (Jan 20, 2013)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> Well i was topping way back when but when i was doing it it was with branches that were pruned from the the bottom and grew out to tops. but now a days i only top my mom plants that are over growing to give me some time in between cloning so they dont grow me out my space before i flower them out and start a new mom. and toping also to me promotes more growth in the middle of the plant which are the better areas to clone from, in my opinion. but that netting tech. i have always heard to be pretty effective never tried it tho.



No , that makes sense also , i have just never topped , i dunno , it just seems badddd lol,either way , your plants are cracking!!


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 20, 2013)

ImaTriickster said:


> damn. thats about $500 at least


speaking of?


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 20, 2013)

*Nutrients
*
 - Been through a few different nutes through out my grow-life, however for the past year or so i have been sticking with Advanced Nutrients. I have to say that i swear by the product. quality stuff man point blank period. Along with the new PH perfect i cant tell you the last time i used a meter on my plants anyway. So i thought i be a good grower and share my ways of the feed. All though i do still have an intrest in the humbolt line. 
*
Picture Notes:
*- First is of my veg combo i use the sensi grow A|B W/, B-52 & Voodoo Juice. Have to admit shits awesome, promotes so much root growth. along with the B-52 and a little Tea i get brewed by local shop. (Use this for clones also)

- For the bloom i switched from thier Connoisseur line back to the Sensi Bloom A|B, along with the Big Bud and B-52. During the early stages of bloom i use B-52 still before winging it out with just the overdrive and BB. Was recently thinking of adding Sensizym and Bud Candy to the mix with pirahna but since i have a really heavy bread kush strain im going w/ the KUSHIE KUSH this go round. 

*Pictures:
*Veg





Bloom





Additives





*
Thanks Once Again, I want to here what you guys use and or think. *


----------



## 71bigcat (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm currently using the humboldt nutrients, grow micro bloom. Haven't used anything else and I'm still fairly new to growing have two grows under my belt. I've never had any issues with them. I'm just following there feeding chart for now.


----------



## drolove (Jan 20, 2013)

using AN's jungle juice with pretty good results so far. first time using advance nutrients but i think i like their stuff!


----------



## Clonex (Jan 21, 2013)

What is ph perfect op ?
What was worth 500 bucks ?
Thanks. . .


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 21, 2013)

Clonex said:


> No , that makes sense also , i have just never topped , i dunno , it just seems badddd lol,either way , your plants are cracking!!


The one im growing right now is topped...i'll take two main colas any day overone, but thats just me.

Looking good Dom, i'll be around for the end results...happy growing


----------



## Clonex (Jan 21, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> The one im growing right now is topped...i'll take two main colas any day overone, but thats just me.
> 
> Looking good Dom, i'll be around for the end results...happy growing


That's cool Robert , you know what your doing, my only problem is some strains will produce two buds the same weight as the main cola would have been so you get double, but, some strains do not react that way, all that happens is you end up with two colas yes but the weight is split between the two.
I know not why , i wish i did.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 21, 2013)

Clonex said:


> That's cool Robert , you know what your doing, my only problem is some strains will produce two buds the same weight as the main cola would have been so you get double, but, some strains do not react that way, all that happens is you end up with two colas yes but the weight is split between the two.
> I know not why , i wish i did.


Yep you are absolutely right, all depends on your strain...i usually do one topped and one not to determine its capabilities, only way to find out for sure, soon as i get into my new place i'll be setting up my new grow room with 6 strains...i do this with every strain i grow usually


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry for jackin Dom lol


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 21, 2013)

71bigcat said:


> I'm currently using the humboldt nutrients, grow micro bloom. Haven't used anything else and I'm still fairly new to growing have two grows under my belt. I've never had any issues with them. I'm just following there feeding chart for now.


 I have used their crystal burst and one or two of their base nutes. i like them just didnt have time to really experiment. i plan on usuing different nutes on different crops. ya know rotate it to see the results just got to expan first. Baby steps lol.

drolove
using AN's jungle juice with pretty good results so far. first time using advance nutrients but i think i like their stuff

- Thats suppose to be just as good as what im running i hear. Read up on it on the site few weeks ago.
________________

Clonex
What is ph perfect op ?
What was worth 500 bucks ?
Thanks. . .

- The PH perfect is a new line they came out w/ this past summer where the nutes; if used to propper feeding charts would even out the PH of your water no meter needed. used it and does what it says and i suffer no nute burn. (and man do i know about nute burn smh) but now feed my plans is clock work and i use no irrigation system though im thinking about it.
* Im just as lost on this 500 bucks thing 
________________________​
robert030188
_




Originally Posted by *Clonex* 
No , that makes sense also , i have just never topped , i dunno , it just seems badddd lol,either way , your plants are cracking!!

_

The one im growing right now is topped...i'll take two main colas any day overone, but thats just me.

Looking good Dom, i'll be around for the end results...happy growing

- Hey robert, damn straight id take two and strain does matter in regards to the other response but now a days it only benefit my moms. Happy growing back at ya.
___________________________​
Clonex
_




Originally Posted by *robert030188* 
The one im growing right now is topped...i'll take two main colas any day overone, but thats just me.

Looking good Dom, i'll be around for the end results...happy growing

_

That's cool Robert , you know what your doing, my only problem is some strains will produce two buds the same weight as the main cola would have been so you get double, but, some strains do not react that way, all that happens is you end up with two colas yes but the weight is split between the two.
I know not why , i wish i did.

- Agreed as well. i believe this is a situational move.​


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 21, 2013)

Clonex said:


> That's cool Robert , you know what your doing, my only problem is some strains will produce two buds the same weight as the main cola would have been so you get double, but, some strains do not react that way, all that happens is you end up with two colas yes but the weight is split between the two.
> I know not why , i wish i did.



It possible for a majority of plants I've ever seen but it takes more technique and involvement then just topping. Keep the colas equal in height and off of the same original node on the plant. Make sure you train so one is not shading the other. I do this with 8 heads and get 4 zips off of a 36 inch plant. You just need to understand how the plant works when it comes to hormone distribution once you've taken that main top off. Anything taller then the rest of the branches will receive the most energy and hormones. I'd say for anyone interested go check out the main-lining thread. If not to each his own and good luck OP.


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 21, 2013)

Nail on the head bro...i only topped once so i have two of almost equal portion


----------



## Clonex (Jan 21, 2013)

ThatGuy113 said:


> It possible for a majority of plants I've ever seen but it takes more technique and involvement then just topping. Keep the colas equal in height and off of the same original node on the plant. Make sure you train so one is not shading the other. I do this with 8 heads and get 4 zips off of a 36 inch plant. You just need to understand how the plant works when it comes to hormone distribution once you've taken that main top off. Anything taller then the rest of the branches will receive the most energy and hormones. I'd say for anyone interested go check out the main-lining thread. If not to each his own and good luck OP.


What you say is true , and i have covered it with experiments,
But is does not explain why different strains perform differently,
Some plants you can't change the amount its going to produce you can only grow your plant to a desired size and distribute it around.
I assume its a genetic thing.
I have a grapefruit clone mother i work with a lot but it will only give me 2.5oz what ever method or nutrients i throw at it.
If i made 8 tops , each one would produce and eighth of the main single cola 
So its proven and very annoying.
Dom sorry but a point worth getting opinion on , i am looking into thee ph perfect as i hate using ph down. Thanks.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 21, 2013)

Red Lights; 
 - So its a week from flower and im raging! Cant wait to start and to get ready i switched the ladies light today. took out the 600W MH and put in the HPS bulbs. 
Just something about that red tinge that makes harvest seem that much closer. Its been a while since i've been able to flower and im just stoke over the new set-up 
and the results im going to get. Anyhow these bulbs will live their life out in this tent all vegging will be done in the Mom tent which will soon be equiped with some
shelving to house more clones in the future. ie. Im also switch the light a little early because I am experiementing with my Co2 intake with light intensity increase/Decrease to see if the growth rate is effected in any dramatic rates.






&#8203;






Couple of Pics from Yesterday and today:





&#8203;





Left Right







Stay Tuned! Thanks again.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 21, 2013)

Clonex said:


> What you say is true , and i have covered it with experiments,
> But is does not explain why different strains perform differently,
> Some plants you can't change the amount its going to produce you can only grow your plant to a desired size and distribute it around.
> I assume its a genetic thing.
> ...


No worries, thats whats the sites for. This is how information is passed along. On the PH Perfect note i recommend trying it out because the PH up/down can be a bitch. and all the extra mixing. i like to keep it simple but effective here a link http://www.advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/Search.php?cx=016786975400981072519%3Aixfxrabupgq&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=ph+perfect&x=0&y=0


----------



## robert030188 (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful Dom..you're gonna love CO2 they are gonna explode and flowering time usually shortens quite a bit


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 21, 2013)

robert030188 said:


> Beautiful Dom..you're gonna love CO2 they are gonna explode and flowering time usually shortens quite a bit


Been fell in love with it, not my first tie usuing it just changing the methods around a bit. My plants go from toothpicks to telephone polls. Im trying to get the diameter of my stalks some where close to 1in. but might need to up my pot size. we'll see.


----------



## drolove (Jan 21, 2013)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> drolove
> using AN's jungle juice with pretty good results so far. first time using advance nutrients but i think i like their stuff
> 
> - Thats suppose to be just as good as what im running i hear. Read up on it on the site few weeks ago.​


​ 
well maybe think about switching? its way cheaper! like 75 bucks for a gallon of each grow, bloom, and micro!


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 21, 2013)

drolove said:


> [/INDENT][/FONT][/COLOR]
> well maybe think about switching? its way cheaper! like 75 bucks for a gallon of each grow, bloom, and micro!


I would miss th elevel of control i think. I believe the results would be relatively close but the additives i think give me a boost with my setup. Thats the only think i can think of so if money becomes an issue i might lol.


----------



## drolove (Jan 21, 2013)

well keep your additives and change you base line. only downside is they arent PH perfect but a little lime in the grow medium counters that


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 22, 2013)

*Today:
*
- Had a few seeds come from my Normal supplier. which is a little unexpected based on his crop, but i guess everyone can suffer from a little light leak. Im not compaining I might have another solid strain added to my roster; if all pans out. Taking into account the mom and crops are grown in the Yosemite mountains its a really heavy high and the buds are dense. So lets all cross our fingers. I believe i have photos of the bud will post if i find while writing this. I have also posted a picture of thr Sierra Gold that was smashed by a hood. She is coming in really stong hasnt seem to loose any of her stench. finally cloned here to nuture some healthy off spring to taste this Jack Herery sativa mix. Has really strong Genetics> BTW I have the genetic Liniage to all my plants, some pretty good stuff.

*Pictures:

*




Purple Erkle root 





Sierra Gold





&#8203;Erkle Buds


----------



## Clonex (Jan 22, 2013)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> No worries, thats whats the sites for. This is how information is passed along. On the PH Perfect note i recommend trying it out because the PH up/down can be a bitch. and all the extra mixing. i like to keep it simple but effective here a link http://www.advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/Search.php?cx=016786975400981072519%3Aixfxrabupgq&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=ph+perfect&x=0&y=0



Excellent , i hate all the mixing also, good on ya,
Thanks for the link.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 22, 2013)

Clonex said:


> Excellent , i hate all the mixing also, good on ya,
> Thanks for the link.


No Prob always down to make another growers life easier.


----------



## Sal Locc (Jan 22, 2013)

How many plants do you suggest I can put in a 2x5 tent


----------



## Clonex (Jan 22, 2013)

Sal Locc said:


> How many plants do you suggest I can put in a 2x5 tent


Why dont you start a thread with pictures to find out ?
You could have lots of small or medium or one large,
it depends on your grow style.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 22, 2013)

Sal Locc said:


> How many plants do you suggest I can put in a 2x5 tent


Well a 2x5 i would suggest no more than 3 or 4 but that if its how i picture it. so in agreement with Clonex you should make a thread bro with some pics would help alot.

Also depends on strains your choosing to grow.


----------



## Sal Locc (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok sweet i will ill post them later with picutres


----------



## SFguy (Jan 23, 2013)

subbd up homie, i need to get a new thread started for my perpetual setup thats goin on now 3 rooms the original flower room and now a tent 2x4(with a 400 watter) and my 6x5 closet with a 1000watter in that one.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 23, 2013)

SFguy said:


> subbd up homie, i need to get a new thread started for my perpetual setup thats goin on now 3 rooms the original flower room and now a tent 2x4(with a 400 watter) and my 6x5 closet with a 1000watter in that one.


 ahhh shit. Killing the game yea get that up trynna see those.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 23, 2013)

i just cant seem to get the time to do it... my chick had been keepin me busy and besides that workin like a madman to keep everything up in hte air.its a juggling act for sure

hahah i just realized i subbd 2x..lol


----------



## SFguy (Jan 23, 2013)

Clonex said:


> Excellent , i hate all the mixing also, good on ya,
> Thanks for the link.


\
i have never ph my water before.. maybe im a lazy fucker but the gh vganic nutes seem to regulate the ph really well 



DOMSWOOZ said:


> No Prob always down to make another growers life easier.


 we all do u still use the garbage can andsump pump for watering?? that has been saving my life now for over a year since we last talked same pump and everything...



Sal Locc said:


> How many plants do you suggest I can put in a 2x5 tent


sal.. i have a 2x4 tent and can easily veg out 20 plants in 1g pots untill there about 12-18 inches in my tent and id suspect that you have a lil more room never flowered in it cause its a veg tent, but id say 6 decent sized flowering girls. 2xrows of 3 in 3 gallon pots

as said start a thread and well all stop by to check it out and give some advice


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 23, 2013)

About that... i never got around to doing it i finished the crop the back breaking way. but the LIFE whirlwind your in was me then. (girl, job...etc) but now things have evened out an im kinda making growing fulltime. so i know the pains. but im still looking to put some type of watering system together. its just easier by hand right now. i want more space for a R/O system and what not. so i can have a completely self sufficient grow room/op. 

But keep ya head up and plants healthy it will even out.


----------



## Clonex (Jan 23, 2013)

SFguy said:


> \
> i have never ph my water before.. maybe im a lazy fucker but the gh vganic nutes seem to regulate the ph really well


I always have , i heard you say that before , you must just get the balance just right , with your water standard and nute mix,
the water in my area is like sludge , i buy it in 5l drum things....

Mrs keeping you busy , right on umbre


----------



## SFguy (Jan 23, 2013)

it is her... i can stay out the pussy. shes definitely a keeper.. sucked my dick after i got up this morning then sent me to work. and said have a good day babe heres your lunch.. doesnt bitch much, but shes insanely jealous tho.. goin thru my phone and shit always askin about chicks who buy weed from me. btu shes keepin my if this shit keep happenin.. lol


----------



## Clonex (Jan 23, 2013)

SFguy said:


> it is her... i can stay out the pussy. shes definitely a keeper.. sucked my dick after i got up this morning then sent me to work. and said have a good day babe heres your lunch.. doesnt bitch much, but shes insanely jealous tho.. goin thru my phone and shit always askin about chicks who buy weed from me. btu shes keepin my if this shit keep happenin.. lol


Oh watch that green eyed monster umbre , that shit can get crazy ,she sounds a cracker though , i mean fuck no1 ever made me lunch or sucked my dick for breakfast,
you got it going on brother


----------



## SFguy (Jan 23, 2013)

maybe i did something good im my last life.. but i doubt it.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 23, 2013)

sorry guys put s post on Craigslist in my area for clones and man been getting calls left and right. But been trynna keep up. Keep the life storys coming lol funny stuff. more grow coming really soon.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 25, 2013)

Wait till you guys see how these kushies are growing!

however, I got a slight heat issue out of no where not to serious because of the co2 but my level of control has some how slipped. I was able to keep the ladies at a cool 73-75 degrees but with the light switch the increased the heat I am assuming because that's the only other variable. Im bringing cool air from outside in bit I don't think this is going to do the trick for much longer. Might have to invest in a chiller or small a/c unit. 

Opinion on what you think I should fellas and ladies if any.


----------



## super smoking puffer (Jan 25, 2013)

wish i had the room 0.o


----------



## Clonex (Jan 25, 2013)

I supply my room with an off take from the main air con until that feeds the building , never had a heat issue,
Problem is if the temp of the air your pulling in is not cool enough its a tough one, the units are not cheap and also ac units leave you also needing a de humidifier , as i soon found out or you end up with condensation everywhere.


----------



## smokeingdog (Jan 25, 2013)

They are the healthyest looking crop i seen a in along time'you keep that up your gonna get some GRADE-A quality bud off those ladies,there the only ladies i dont mind being fat an smelly.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 25, 2013)

*Flower Phase:*
OK so we are a couple days away from starting the flowering phase and there are a few things i do to prepare my plant for the transition. Since this is an all kush crop they are pretty uniformed. To help promote that more i cut em back a little and let the light penetrate some of the inside and cut off the unwant nodes and clone what is usesable. Then i give em the last veg feed , i usually make this one a little lighter than normal. which should keep em nice and wet for the 1st week and ready for the first bloom feed. (dont mind the extra droop on my ladies they'll be back up so as the light come on today)

and for the visual inspiration:






 Before Trim/Feed









After Trim/Feed










Other:
Also about the heat issue, changed my fan speeds around intake/out. slowed the Out fan dow a lil and put another speed controller but on the Cool air in to speed it up a bit. Now the ladies are back cooln. Also because of the high volume clone traffic just recieved installed the 400w. MH back to get my moms pumping again.





 







More Soon Stay Tuned


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 25, 2013)

smokeingdog said:


> They are the healthyest looking crop i seen a in along time'you keep that up your gonna get some GRADE-A quality bud off those ladies,there the only ladies i dont mind being fat an smelly.


 Thank you thank you. and yes these ladies can get as fat an smelly as they want.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 25, 2013)

super smoking puffer said:


> wish i had the room 0.o


 hey man it dont matter where you start. you can get there. i started with a t-5 and bed sheets like 2ys ago....lol i should upload some of my fist grow pics. Yall cant laugh though...lol


----------



## SupaM (Jan 25, 2013)

Definitely interested in seeing another set up similar to mine(4x8 w/1200). Off to a very nice start! ATB!


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey guys real quick update. Plants are in the dark period, getting prepared for this journey to purty flowers! here they are right before dark. They shall be back on Monday 6pm.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 30, 2013)

Really Quick.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 30, 2013)

Found a budding flower of the Cashmere from a grow awhie ago. We are in for something even better this time.

Enjoy.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 31, 2013)

How did you mount your fan to the tent pole?






If you don't mind me asking. I'm looking at doing the same thing. Does it oscillate?


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jan 31, 2013)

Good ol' zipties and I used a string for a pully to move up and down and yea it oscillates. I had two, either side but I, just an hour ago put one fan on the middle pole way Better in my opinion. Went from too much air flow to efficient air flow


Sr. Verde said:


> How did you mount your fan to the tent pole?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 31, 2013)

So you just ziptied the unit without using the brackets? 

What size is it, I've never seen that brand..


----------



## SupaM (Jan 31, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> So you just ziptied the unit without using the brackets?
> 
> What size is it, I've never seen that brand..


What up, Sr! I did one fan on a 2x4 similar to Dom's, but had a sliding issue. So I took it a step further and attached it to a board. ATB!


----------



## BmoregrowDog (Jan 31, 2013)

hey DOMSWOOZ I live in Maryland near the baltimore area i just purchase a grow tent setup with 2 600w hps lights would that have a unwanted visit at my door. love your setup keep up the good work.....


----------



## SFguy (Jan 31, 2013)

BmoregrowDog said:


> hey DOMSWOOZ I live in Maryland near the baltimore area i just purchase a grow tent setup with 2 600w hps lights would that have a unwanted visit at my door. love your setup keep up the good work.....


na youll be fine, just keep it o the hush hush and pay your bill


----------



## BmoregrowDog (Jan 31, 2013)

thanks SFguy really pumped about the new setup.....


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 1, 2013)

BmoregrowDog said:


> hey DOMSWOOZ I live in Maryland near the baltimore area i just purchase a grow tent setup with 2 600w hps lights would that have a unwanted visit at my door. love your setup keep up the good work.....


Yea just make sure when flowering time comes around you have a nice carbon filter to take the smell of the buds. and yes the hush hush like SF said, you know how big our mouths are from that city lol

BTW just fed the ladies their first Bloom feed.

Will update soon.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 1, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> So you just ziptied the unit without using the brackets?
> 
> What size is it, I've never seen that brand..


Sorry took soo long but yes to the pole i saw the pics posted i was going to use a 2x4 the same but it took away space for me. Ill include how i did it in my next update just look out for it.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok so this will be a quick but important one.

Things have been busy so sorry this update is going to be somewhat half ass compared to my other.

Recently and most importantly is my Question about my 8in tin fan that recently shit on me.




Lucky it wasnt a purchase kinda a holder over. But it was bring cold air in from outside (my flower light come on in the evening when temps are lower. Desert Life lol.) But yesterday it died and even though i have been able to keep the temps




 at their norm. i am still contiplating replacing it with a new inline fan and new carbon filter. Opinions please! Thanks in advance. )) (Also i have been looking into those portable A/C units, think that would just eliminate any heat problem in encountered)

Meanwhile the ladies are doing well we are in the first day of week 3 and vegging is pumping for the follwing two weeks and wek five we shall be full on flower focused. but hairs/pistol have started to show about 4 days ago so they are well on schedule. more details soon.


----------



## SFguy (Feb 13, 2013)

lookin great bro.. i finally caught the flu im sick as a dog right now been havin my buddy help me with my op.. its all running smooth though


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 13, 2013)

So to replace that can filter just order new inline fan and carbon filter 6in. will share the goods when they arrive. This will be a close one seeing as tho its suppose to come the day i leave for the cannabis cup. anyone Going?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 13, 2013)

Interesting journel. i use few 4x8 tents and couple 4x4 tents. I have found that I prefer 2 600 watters and then a 400 watter in between them. I also over the past 25 years have gone through the nutre trials and the one I dont go back to is Advanced nutes. I like some of their additives but as a main nute I have always been disappointed. My fav and best working nutes are Fox Farm nutes but then again I dont do soil only hydro/aero grows as they are easier and faster. Thanks for posting like to see how it comes out..


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 15, 2013)

thanks for the interest. and yea Fox is a very good company. used them to for a while. my advanced system is just working out in my soil; hydro just isnt for me. plus speed isnt a factor for me.
But that 2 600w and a 400w in the middle is something i was considering but you've might have just sparked a fire. Thanks again.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 20, 2013)

Been taking pictures as the days go by, collecting you may say. so i should i have a nice little update for those of you still interested. until then Smoke Strong


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 20, 2013)

So first lets touch on the Cannabis Cup 2013 in San Bernardino. I went and im just going to say it will get 
even better as the years pass and i have a very decent time. Ill share what photos i have approp. But honestly the 
free dab hits and Afgoo wax had me in the twilight zone.

On to the plants, The last photos posted were in week 3 i believe. Well buds are coming in well and full on now. Just did the last clip of those unwanted hardy fan leaves. Exposed those buds under. Just tell me what you think not much for me to say on them during flowering. However for those that spend a little time on the computer and who also have excel can check out some of these crazy bud names and descriptions from the EMERALD CUP 2010. My Cashmere was featured sample #32, did not win but i believe the rating was fare. I am assuming the product wasn't top quality. However Enjoy this Download:http://www.mediafire.com/?2kg08miaktibu8olvtswa2uybpw19si 

Enjoy the Pictures.

More coming I think ill have my friend take some more professional photos of the buds the iphone is not cutting it.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 21, 2013)

I love the stewie pin!


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 21, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> I love the stewie pin!


yes had to get em he was just how i want to be... lol


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 21, 2013)

Finally my replacement fan and new carbon filter have arrived. Installed them. and heres how it looks. ( lets see if this keep my temp back where i want it.)


----------



## Chotchlos (Feb 21, 2013)

awesome setup


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 21, 2013)

Chotchlos said:


> awesome setup


Thanks i appreciate it.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 21, 2013)

This might not matter to you guys but i just noticed my status has risen on here to a "Marijuana Toker" from "Able to roll a joint" i believe that deserves some applause. lol (Pat on the back)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 25, 2013)

You should pick up some aluminum foil tape from home depot. Much much easier to work with, and designed for HVAC. No leaks, super easy to apply. I use it for everything besides taping up breaks on the plants.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> You should pick up some aluminum foil tape from home depot. Much much easier to work with, and designed for HVAC. No leaks, super easy to apply. I use it for everything besides taping up breaks on the plants.


Crazy think though verde I have a roll, and when I got my new fans and stuff I rip all that shit of and used duck tape lol. I guess just pref. bit I used or here and there still. ( wasn't holding long enough for me)


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 1, 2013)

*Order seeds finally! 

Been wanting to have some strains that aren't in clone form to grow. I plan on moving to bigger
space in the next 4 months or so and want to put some new tastes in rotation. Was perfect time to buy seeing as though Attitude Seed Bank is having their birthday promotions so i took advantage.

Heres part of the order list.... stay tuned to see what else is coming with.

*


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 1, 2013)

*We are currently in the **begging of week 5, Enjoy!
*





I also converted to Hemp wick. Has the Girls Scout Cookies Tasting Excellent. I highly recommend a switch.
&#8203;





Instagram: dom_swooz BTW 

#GROWSWOOZY13


----------



## SupaM (Mar 1, 2013)

I been on 'em for a couple years now. Hard to smoke without one, I turned all my folks on to them. 
Cookies look fire, Good Sh!t! ATB!


----------



## SFguy (Mar 1, 2013)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> *We are currently in the **begging of week 5, Enjoy!
> *
> 
> 
> ...





SupaM said:


> I been on 'em for a couple years now. Hard to smoke without one, I turned all my folks on to them.
> Cookies look fire, Good Sh!t! ATB!


 can i get a how to smoke with a hempwick?? i dunno i have seen them a couple places on here.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 1, 2013)

SFguy said:


> can i get a how to smoke with a hempwick?? i dunno i have seen them a couple places on here.








Light Wick






Light Bowl






Medicate

Instagram: @KushandKandie FT. in HempWick Quickie


----------



## MugsySiegel (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice grow we are both running dual 600s and in our 5th week flowering. I'm contemplating getting a 4x8 secret jardin myself. I gotta ask where did you get that sweet ass Ninja Turtle bowl??? I'm a huge tmnt fan,I'm OLD LOL.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 2, 2013)

MugsySiegel said:


> Nice grow we are both running dual 600s and in our 5th week flowering. I'm contemplating getting a 4x8 secret jardin myself. I gotta ask where did you get that sweet ass Ninja Turtle bowl??? I'm a huge tmnt fan,I'm OLD LOL.


Thanks, and the bowl was a gift for my B-Day, it was at a local shop. yea i have a 5x5 secret jardin, a great tent, my 4x8 is from virtual sun hydroponics, really good too, has a reflective bottom which i think is a plus for flowering.

Thanks for stopping by and stay tuned.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 2, 2013)

Few more pictures for the visual minds.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 2, 2013)

Hell fellas (ladies, if any) just wondering where everyone is in their grows or if your not growing why? Just making small talk. also i really am having a battle with heat now that tempetures are rising here in the valley. Thinking about one of those portable A/C's. If any one has any tent venting techniques i would love to see always open to some other options.\


Thanks again.


----------



## MugsySiegel (Mar 5, 2013)

Sun leaves sells a awesome one on eBay that has a dehumidifier built in and two 6" hoses one for intake one for exhaust. Did you happen to get your seeds yet?? I placed a order on the 23rd of feb and they got to ICS Los Angeles on 27th but it just say was processed through the sort facility and no updates since than. It's starting to worry me as I've only used nirvana before and have no experience wit attitude seeds.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 7, 2013)

MugsySiegel said:


> Sun leaves sells a awesome one on eBay that has a dehumidifier built in and two 6" hoses one for intake one for exhaust. Did you happen to get your seeds yet?? I placed a order on the 23rd of feb and they got to ICS Los Angeles on 27th but it just say was processed through the sort facility and no updates since than. It's starting to worry me as I've only used nirvana before and have no experience wit attitude seeds.



No i haven't received my seeds yet. i have guaranteed delivery so they say they will keep shipping if it doesnt arrive. also i brought an A/C unit will update very soon with plants and all.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 7, 2013)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> Hell fellas (ladies, if any) just wondering where everyone is in their grows or if your not growing why? Just making small talk. also i really am having a battle with heat now that tempetures are rising here in the valley. Thinking about one of those portable A/C's. If any one has any tent venting techniques i would love to see always open to some other options.\
> 
> 
> Thanks again.


I use one of these, works great.

http://www.ideal-air.com/products/portable-air-conditioners/ideal-air-dual-hose-portable-ac---12,000-btu.aspx


----------



## SFguy (Mar 7, 2013)

i like that sr. i have a single hose portable ac/ and im probably going to need to get a bigger unit for the summer.


@dom things are lookin good bro lets see some pics homie


----------



## MugsySiegel (Mar 7, 2013)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> No i haven't received my seeds yet. i have guaranteed delivery so they say they will keep shipping if it doesnt arrive. also i brought an A/C unit will update very soon with plants and all.


Good deal, I'm about to get a new a/c as I burned up the last one lol. I got my seeds today!!!


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 9, 2013)

Seeds have arrived guys! will post later


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 15, 2013)

Well Hello I been dragging my feet to do an upload, mainly because of the a heat issue in my tent. Im not sure why i am not able to cool it properly anymore other than the current temp rising in my area (Ive gotta a new a/c but still working out somethings... so enjoy these photos.





















Will Post the rest of seed lata


----------



## SupaM (Mar 15, 2013)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> Seeds have arrived guys! will post later


Got my order this week as well. ATB!


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 15, 2013)

I have so many more to post..and all types of pictures i wont leave you guys hanging. (wish this was as easy as instagram) lol


----------



## ChemWreck (Mar 15, 2013)

Read through all the pages, great grow and show you got going! Keep the pics coming


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 18, 2013)

ChemWreck said:


> Read through all the pages, great grow and show you got going! Keep the pics coming


why thank you. I need to stop being so lazy lol. just not on the computer as much as i used to. I have so much to post and so many question.Im still on the learning curb myself.

But please stop by from time to time.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 29, 2013)

"God Grow pot, Why can't we?"​Ok theres alot i need to address i hope i remember it all....

Attitude Seed Bank:
Ok so ive heard many different stories about seed purchasing from this particular bank, however i have to say my experience was excellent and ill be purchasing more seeds from there pretty soon. I was honestly skeptical, as you should be but also i wasnt scared to try which most people dont do. Any who my beans arrived fashionably on time and all intact. here the list as follows i had to auto seeds gave those away. they were SUPER CHEESE AUTO & CHEESE CANDY AUTO. ( i dont really care for those guys) 

(REG)
Bohi Seeds Goji OG
HSO Bubba Kush






(FEM)
HSO Sour Diesel #2
Female Seeds WW x BB






DNA LTD Snowcap
Positronics Grapefruit​


_________________---------------______________________----------_____________

Tiresias Mist:
Since we are on the subject of seeds i might as well roll right into the new project im working on.
Since my cashmere kush is from an elite clone im not able to just pick it up and go like i want so, i have invested in Dr. T's Feminizing spray.
Long story short, you pick a branch of a female plant start spraying the isolated bratch before sex is shown in flower period all the way through until first signs of budding.
The isolated branch will soon produce feminized seeds. (details eill be disclosed in study coming soon)




​________________-----------____________________________---------____________________________________

Ok so i had a temp. problem last time i spoke on here due to climate change. we are working our way into those valley summers where it can be 110 degrees during the day and still close to 90 late at night. so i invested in a new A/C unit. its doing its job quite well i must say so myself. I just want to get some sort or vent to be able to duct it into my tent. Im open to suggestion or ideas if anyone has any. well here she blows....





__________________-------------__________________$$$$$$$$$$$________________------------___________________

Well today as i type and upload these picture we are in the last couple days of week 9, soon i will start my flushing process. Now there is nothing better than pure R/O Water for flushing but i have Final Phase from advanced nutrients, ive been sitting on it, and dying to try it. just wondering if anyone has dabbled with this during any flushing. Hey you can just tell me how you flush. just interested in different methods always down to try something new and useful. Well im sure you want to see some buds by now. so here you are... 
ENJOY.


























The Next photo is of a Patience plant who brought clones from me and seem to be very happy with how things are turning out

( Purple Pineapple God) 











I believe these are approaching harvest in the next 3-4 weeks, a few days ago they mentioned purple tinge in the leaves starting to appear.

Well guys thats it for now, please feedback is welcome and wanted. Once again enjoy.


​


----------



## SupaM (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice update Domz....I generally use Final with my hydro projects, but have used it with soil as well. I do one large flush with it, and continue with straight water for another week and a half. ATB!


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 29, 2013)

That is like exactly what i was thinking about doing. Lol I figured it had to do some justice. well ill let you know how it goes, hey btw that flush seems to get everything out and make it taste and smoke smooth?




SupaM said:


> Nice update Domz....I generally use Final with my hydro projects, but have used it with soil as well. I do one large flush with it, and continue with straight water for another week and a half. ATB!


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey guys a few quick post since im on here and feeling medicated. I meant to post this:







And i am a paper smoker originally but living in cali you cant help but be a glass enthusiast, however i just recently started smoking the Juicy J paper and i have to say im very impressed.










Also i started a few Outdoors and they have finally switched or i should say; acclimated themselves to the sunshine from the HPS lights. soon to be big and sticky. (these are purple pineapple god) same as the patience i posted.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 29, 2013)

DOMSWOOZ said:


> That is like exactly what i was thinking about doing. Lol I figured it had to do some justice. well ill let you know how it goes, hey btw that flush seems to get everything out and make it taste and smoke smooth?


As far as I know, it helps, but again I don't use it as recommended and I primarily grow in soil. ATB!


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 29, 2013)

SupaM said:


> As far as I know, it helps, but again I don't use it as recommended and I primarily grow in soil. ATB!


Yea im a soil grower to but advanced is made for soil and coco bases. the dirt i use is like bare bones has no nuts just coco coir and chucks stuff of that sort. my planst only get what i feed them, so im guess this should do just fine.... Just at the point where you wanna CHOP cause the LOOK SO GOOD lol.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 29, 2013)

I use Sub's Super Soil, or plain Roots Organic, and as little fertilizer as possible. None currently with this round of Super Soil. I hit everything with Bud Candy and Nirvana at week two, and will use Yellow Bottle week six coming up, then straight H2O til the end. 
Nice and simple lol ATB!


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 31, 2013)

SupaM said:


> I use Sub's Super Soil, or plain Roots Organic, and as little fertilizer as possible. None currently with this round of Super Soil. I hit everything with Bud Candy and Nirvana at week two, and will use Yellow Bottle week six coming up, then straight H2O til the end.
> Nice and simple lol ATB!


i think i like that, Im honestly just trying to use up the rest of my nutes i have since i had so much and then i wanted to change my feed up a bit, like simplify it a bit. i was gonna go bud candy next along w/ maybe a few other steps up, stuff more focused on strengthening the roots and pumping my plants up during their vegging. so we will see.


(seems to be the only one on my feed lol)


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Apr 1, 2013)

Been looking at a new 3 Bed room home Thinking of moving and expanding.....


----------



## SupaM (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm on the same ish....lol may have to downsize first...ATB!


----------



## highagain420 (Apr 7, 2013)

awesome grow went thru all 12 pages an pics lol the central valley growers have a tough battle with heat in summer time its a damn fire pit lol


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Apr 11, 2013)

highagain420 said:


> awesome grow went thru all 12 pages an pics lol the central valley growers have a tough battle with heat in summer time its a damn fire pit lol


Hell yea growing out here in the summer sucks I'm dreading it already. This harvest is done looking to start a few more and man I'm like looking for a new shady house lol


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok guys, i am back, let me tell you about life.... maybe another time. Ok ill start this post W/ saying I love growing weed.

Cashmere kush was awesome still have her but have some new stuff up and coming. hope you guys are still tuned in ...

well here are a few pictures of right before/after harvest of the cashmere kush:



The last photos are of bubble hash, 73, 160.

Ill be back for sure with the new plants... bare with me...

YOU KNOW IM GOOD FOR IT


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Jul 30, 2013)

Well if you followed the Cashmere Kush grow you know how small i start em out and how bushy they end up. Here is the start of yet another bountiful harvest.

P.s. There will be less typing and more pictures
.
More soon.


----------



## ChiefAlot (Aug 28, 2013)

hows everything coming along?


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Sep 4, 2013)

Just remember i should be posting on here, ill update tonight.


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey quick update the sour D is going into that second week of flower/Stretch. so i took advantage before they were done and used a trellis to help them spread out and give me some more bud sites, plus this is only half of my 4x8 tent, the other side i am going to do Grapefruit.



Sour D in veg. grapefruit Grapefruit sour d wk 1 bloom sour D tonight almost week 2


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Sep 12, 2013)

Grapefruit GSC Cinderella 99


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Sep 14, 2013)

Sour Diesel #2


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Sep 17, 2013)

Some pictures from yesterday night, Ill try and catch them when the light first comes on next time.

So These ladies are being fed on a weekly sched
PH Perfect ADV NUTR. Sensi Bloom A|B
ADV NUTR Voodoo Juice
ADV NUTR B-52
ADV NUTR Big Bud
Later on down the road ill be adding
ADV NUTR Over Drive
ADV NUTR Final Flush
I am Also Running 1 Cashmere Kush from my last grow. (if your unfamiliar w/ the strain you can see pics a few pgs back)
W/ the Cashmere I have a Grapefruit Plant. Really sativa looking rigid leaves. The smell is of fruit but im waiting for some buds
because they will tell a different tale. Its suppose to have a very distinct color rumor has it. Anyway ill upload pics of those two later today.

Until them...


----------



## DOMSWOOZ (Mar 3, 2017)

Just got 5 acres ill be back soon very very soon


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 3, 2017)

Wow that's a big gap from your last post. So your going outdoor?


----------

